# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Samsung] main board samsung T200

## tasoskio

καλησπερα σε ολους,
ειχα αναρτησει λιγο πιο παλια μια περιπετεια που ειχα με μια οθονη pc samsung T200.
ψαχνω να βρω αυτο το main  board   BN41 -01029 A.
please παιδια πειτε μου εαν υπαρχει κανενα σιτε που μπορω να το παραγγελω ......
ευχαριστω


http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13966249729


den ξερω κινεζικα για να το παραγγειλω

----------


## GeorgeSindos

αυτο που βρηκες ειναι για την Τ190. ειναι η ιδια πλακετα με την Τ200???

----------


## tasoskio

ναι to product number einai auto main  board   BN41 -01029 A. 
πιθανοτατα να κανει και απο Τ190. εχεις τετοιο board?

----------


## GeorgeSindos

εχω απο 730β και δεν ταιριαζει με αυτο που ζητας.

----------


## tasoskio

αμα σου πεσει κατι τετοιο στα χερια θα το εκτιμουσα ιδιατερα γιατι μου εχει μεινει η οθονη και την κοιταω, το τροφοδοτικο το εχω αλλαξει.  :frown:  
ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## GeorgeSindos

ενταξει φιλε μου θα το εχω υποψιν.

----------


## freecom

φιλε τασο .......
ακριβως την ιδια περιπτωση εχω και εγω

μια samsung t-200

νεκρη ......

διαβασα το προηγουμενο αναλυτικο post σου σχετικα με την ιστορια που ειχες

ακριβως τα ιδια και σε μενα

100% προβλημα στην main board

επειδη και εγω εφαγα τον κοσμο να βρω φτηνη......αλλα τιποτα ...οπου βρηκα ειναι ακριβη
τις επομενες μερες θα ασχοληθω να την επισκευασω

το μυαλο μου παει στην eeprom

θα προσπαθησω να την διαβασω.....

την ιδια main φορανε
t-190
t-200
t-220

----------


## freecom

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MCU-MX25L100...item3cbd587403

η  eeprom που ελεγα

και μαλιστα ο πωλητης λεει οτι ειναι συνηθες προβλημα η eeprom σε αυτο το μοντελο

αν μπορουσαμε να βρουμε τα αρχεια....εχω προγραματιστη για τα 2 chips

----------


## tasoskio

καλησπερα!!
εαν βρεις λυση στο προβλημα μου λες

----------


## freecom

παραγγειλα τις eeprom...οταν παραλαβω σε ενημερωνω

----------


## freecom

μετα απο ενα μηνα ηρθε η eeprom

to monitor αναστηθηκε......ειχα δικιο οτι ηταν η eeprom !

το κακο ομως ειναι οτι μαλλον η eeprom ποθ εστειλε ο ξαδερφος  :Smile:  απο την κινα
δεν ειναι 100 % η δικια της !

για να μην περνω αμαρτια .....ο κινεζος ελεγε οτι ειναι απο τ-190 και οχι απο τ-200
......εγω ομως ειδα οτι φορανε την ιδια mainbord

αποτελεσμα .....στην φωτο
τωρα πρεπει να βρουμε το σωστο αρχειο απο την samsung t-200....ωστε να προγραματισω την mx25l1005
αν βρω το αρχειο.....θα προγραματισω ενα ακομη τσιπακι και θα στο στειλω

αν καποιος φιλος εχει καποιο link .....μας σωνει.....γιατι εγω οπου εψαξα....δεν βρηκα

αλλιως πρεπει να περιμενουμε να πεσει καποια ιδια στα χερια μας ωστε απο εκεινη να διαβασουμε
την eeprom
Φωτογραφία0470.jpg

----------


## takisegio

η παλια δεν διαβαζεται;;εχεις γνωστο με service samsung?

----------


## freecom

η παλια ειναι ....off

δεν εχω καποιον γνωστο με service samsung

----------


## freecom

καποιο link dump απο monitor ?

----------


## freecom

το θεμα εκλεισε βρεθηκε η σωστη eeprom
Φωτογραφία0488.jpgτο μονιτορ ειναι οκ

----------

moutoulos (07-08-12)

----------


## tasoskio

ωραιος!!! μπραβο κωστα.

----------


## supermanboy

Κώστα μπράβο σου για την προσπάθεια και το καλό αποτέλεσμα!

----------


## zazoo

Καλησπέρα σε όλους
Ξέθαψα αυτό το post γιατί αντιμετωπίζω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με ένα Τ200 μονιτορ.
(Φίλε Κώστα προσπάθησα να σου στείλω μήνυμα αλλά λέει ότι το mailbox σου είναι γεμάτο)
Θα ήθελα αν γινεται να μου πεις που βρήκες eeprom και αν η eeprom  του Τ190 (επειδή αυτή βρίσκω) κάνει τελικά για το Τ200.
Επίσης βρίσκω main board με το ίδιο part number αλλά είναι για το Τ220 που επίσης δεν ξέρω αν θα δουλέψει.
Ευχαριστώ

----------

